# Bathing and changing your LO's underwear for school...when?



## LaDY

Bit of a strange thread really but when do you/did you bathe your LO ready for their next day at school...eg: on a evening or on a morning... 

And if on a evening...the clean underwear you put on them after the bath, is that the same underwear they wear in the morning or do you change them again when they wake up for the ay ahead? 

I was having a bit of a debate with a friend as i bathe my son every evening before bedtime therefore he wears a fresh pair of underpants however in the morning i change his underwear again...she told me that she doesn't change their unerwear again in the morning...iykwim?

I dont really have a opinion however was just wonering if i was strange :lol: xx


----------



## chell5544

I bath My girls in the evening but I don't put underwear on them to sleep in just pjs or nightie 
I've never would of thought of putting fresh knickers on her just to go to bed lol


----------



## suzib76

Kids wear clean cloths every day, regardless of whether they bath at night, in the. Morning or not at all


----------



## hypnorm

Bath a night, don't wear knickers or pants to bed, clean underwear first thing in the morning.


----------



## LaDY

:lol: maybe i need to start doing this too...i seem to be running out of underwear far too quick :lol: xx


----------



## Racheldigger

If Rowan has a bath, I don't put her in the same clothes again afterwards, so the underwear question doesn't arise: if it's bedtime, her pyjamas go on, and if it's morning, she was in her pyjamas to start with, and so wasn't wearing any underwear. Underwear under nightclothes sounds very odd and uncomfortable! We certainly shan't have time for morning baths on school days, so if she needs a bath, it will be a bedtime one, but I think bath night is going to have to be moved from Wednesday to Sunday now she's going to be at school full time.


----------



## RachA

My son doesn't wear pj's to bed unless its freezing so he just wears his pants. 
If he's had a bath he wears new pants to bed. 
Every morning, regardless of bath or not, he wears new pants. 
He will wear the same pair of pants to bed 2 nights in a row (after all my OH generally wears boxers to bed as pjs and doesn't change those every night).


----------



## Rachel_C

Baths are in the evening and fresh knickers go on after that. We use the same night clothes for a couple of nights so you need underwear with them! If they don't have a bath one night, they keep their underwear from the day. Always always put fresh underwear on in the morning.


----------



## lozzy21

Bath in the night, don't wear underwear for bed and clean pants on every morning regardless.


----------



## lindseymw

Bath pretty much every night then into PJs, no underwear. Fresh pants in the morning.


----------



## LaDY

Well im glad to hear im not the only one who does what I do...I was beginning to worry!! :lol: xx


----------



## FeistyMom

It never dawned on me to put DDs to bed without undies. We typically do bath time at night, they put fresh on after, and then fresh clothes in the morning.

Might start skipping them after the bath!


----------



## alicecooper

Shower at night and then straight into pjs (no underwear). Fresh underwear in the morning.

I can't imagine putting them in underwear for bed. I never wore underwear with pjs when I was a kid.


----------



## rosie272

Bath at night, no underwear with pj's for sleeping and clean pants every morning. I've never worn underwear to bed! I didn't think anyone did :lol:


----------



## JASMAK

Bath, clean undies at night (its too hot to wear anything else yet - 30 degrees here) and then clean clothes and clean undies in the morning.


----------



## huggybear

We bath evenings, fresh pjs every night, we don't wear under pants with pjs, fresh pants are put on in the morning.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Evening baths for mine, and pjs for bed, no underwear. So clean undies the following day.


----------



## HelenJane

Alot of people dont wear underwear at night with their pjs. I alway have since I can remember. I never thought anything different different tbh


----------



## kerrie24

hypnorm said:


> Bath a night, don't wear knickers or pants to bed, clean underwear first thing in the morning.

same x


----------



## AnnaHughes

Bath/shower every night, clean pants for bed, then in morning pj and pants in wash basket and fresh pants on for the day. Reuben even wears night time pants (briefs) and daytime pants (trunks/boxers) his choice!


----------



## Racheldigger

Good grief, am I the only mother in the world in space who only bathes their child once a week? How do you all afford all the hot water?


----------



## paula88

I'm with u Rachel, I couldn't afford to fill the bath every night for especially as she likes it very deep :)


----------



## FeistyMom

When my first was very little, we didn't bath her nightly at all either, but DD2 was a MESSY MESSY little girl, especially during toddler years learning to eat. So we got into more of a nightly or near nightly bath routine. Now DS is a toddler, and while he's not quite as constantly messy as his sister (often just a washcloth can clean him up), we're still on a similar routine. DD1 now opts for showers, and we let it be her choice (except for soccer days in which I insist!)

You don't have to fill too full if you throw in lots of toys usually :)


----------



## tallybee

kerrie24 said:


> hypnorm said:
> 
> 
> Bath a night, don't wear knickers or pants to bed, clean underwear first thing in the morning.
> 
> same xClick to expand...

Ditto :p


----------



## Gingerspice

We bath most nights, into pyjamas but she still wears disposable pants as not quite dry at night. Then fresh knickers each morning. She wears the same pyjamas until they're too dirty from breakfast etc. 

It is actually advised not to wear knickers for a while to allow breathing as continually wearing knickers can help urinary tract infections and thrush to grow. We were told by doctors as children (well my mum was) to not put knickers on at bed time to allow the chance 'to air'. We never wore knickers with night dresses/pyjamas so I'll do the same with LO once she's 100% dry at night.

I don't wear knickers but still wear the same pjs for a few days. i don't think its an issue to not wear knickers and still wearing the same pyjamas for a few days.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Bath in the evening, clean pants on after, then clean pants again in the morning. I wouldn't wear the same pants I'd slept in so I change Lucas's too.

ETA: He doesn't bathe every evening mind, he has severe eczema so his poor little skin would likely float off! He usually has two a week.


----------



## LegoHouse

I change underwear after bath and in the morning. I didn't realise sleeping underwear less was so common lol


----------



## LegoHouse

I bath them every other day unless necessary lol


----------



## monkee12

Bath at night and no pants just pj's, then clean knickers in the morning


----------



## Baby France

I bath at night and don't put underwear on them.

However they do occasionally ask for it....and I will change that in the morning?


----------



## discoclare

Bath at night, into pjs (no underwear). Clean knickers in the morning.


----------



## tasha41

Bath at night- every 1-2 nights/as needed. No undies for sleep! Fresh ones with fresh clothes in the am


----------



## suzib76

Racheldigger said:


> Good grief, am I the only mother in the world in space who only bathes their child once a week? How do you all afford all the hot water?


I wish I could get away with once a week, my kids would be filthy if I left them a week :haha:


----------



## katnav

I never knew people slept without underwear under their PJs......you learn something new everyday. My oldest still wears pulls up to bed as not fully dry at night so hadn't even given this a thought.


----------

